# DeIceing and Sanding Parking lots



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm new to the sanding and salting world. I'm wondering how much sand and salt everyone uses on parking lots after a snow and after a freezing rain? How much meaning, how many does a cubic yards. I appreciate everyone's help! 

Whats a good sander / salter to buy? So you can control the application rate. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cole,
Welcome to plowsite.... These topics have been discussed MANY times before... Look for the "Search" button by your user name and you have enough info to read for days... both about the salt applications rates and everyones opinion about what type of spreader is best...

HIH


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome. From experience, I have found that any time you ask a question, someone is going to tell you to use the "search" feature. I feel that opinions, equipment and products change so I would rather ask the question and get fresh responses. Plus, without people posting on the site, it would die. 
Back to you're question. I've got a Meyer's/Diamond 4yd, a Saltdogg 2yd and a big òl Henderson. The first two are gas and when it`s cold they are hard to get started without Ether. They also have small fuel tanks so you are filling up every 45 minutes to an hour (haven`t gotten around to adding a larger fuel tank). I would also recommend putting a vibrator on the sander. They work great (I went with Karrier). The Henderson is hydraulic, so far works great. 
As far as how much product to spread. I found the productions rates that SIMA publishes are a little high. You just gotta get out there and spread the product so that you feel there is adequate coverage. When salting, if it`s a large lot, you should start seeing the results by the time you get near the end.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I run a mix of sand and salt. Usually 70% sand to 30% salt and it works great. Most spreaders use a gas engine I have never had a "hard to start" problem yet. Coverage depends on conditions and what your customer expects.
You will get more replies in the "ice control" forum and "search is a good thing also.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I use Snow Ex brands and havent had to many problems. How Much salt are looking to put down in a event?


----------

